# A look back at the Midlands detailer through 2011 - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

2011 has been an eventful year for Beau Technique. Many vehicles detailed, maintained and and prepared. Vehicle types from all angles ranging from the everyday run around's to the sports and super cars. All in need of being improved. Treated with respect and shown the love that they all deserved.

*Thanks go out to:*

_Shinearama. 
I4detailing. 
Waxamomo. 
Chemical guys uk. 
Dodo Juice. 
Permaonon. 
Concourse car care._

And a handful of non Detailing World related sponsors I have had the pleasure of working with. I have met some great folks along the way including clients, acquaintances and great friends all with one thing uniting us. Quality car care. Flawless detail and maintaining that automotive possession they hold dearly. I have also found along the way that there is some very compassionate & sincere people on Detailing World that even when they dont know you bar your text from your computer. They still stand by you. Offer a shoulder to lean on. An ear to listen to your tales of woe and so much more. You know who you are and thanks for what you have done recently. It goes beyond appreciation.

Many cars worked with without any pictures sadly however, here is what few were documented. What ones got away from documentation and a brief on 2011.

Volkswagen polo GTI new car protection detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201736










Volkswagen golf R32 enhancement detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205645










BMW Z4 etching removal / protection detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206529










Honda FRV enhancement detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207630










BMW mini cooper s enhancement detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208689










Audi RS4 pre-sale enhancement / engine / interior detail.










BMW Z4 M coupe ruby black detailer rectification.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211014










Alfa Romeo spyder engine detail ( fun car )
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211578










Range Rover sport detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204987










BMW 6 series soft top reconditioning and exterior valet.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211766










BMW Z4 enhancement detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213849










Alfa Romeo MiTO detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207637










TVR cerbera paint correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212174










Land Rover dicovery 4 enhancement detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215287










Ford lightening SVT F150 detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215638










Porsche 997 carrera s paint correction / engine / interior detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209471










Volkswagen passat mild correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219312










Range Rover sport detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215490










Porsche 993 carrera s enhancement / Zaino detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222091










Range Rover sport detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221588










Range Rover vogue enhancement detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219313










BMW E90 3 series enhancement / mild correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222882










Mercedes SL55 AMG F1 pack edition detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224616

















Range Rover sport paint correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225261

















Porsche carrera cabriolet detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230099










TVR T350c paint correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230216










Mercedes ML 4x4 paint correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230606










Mercedes C63 AMG paint correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231641










Mitsubushi protection detail.










Nissan skyline GTR detail.










Mercedes ML AMG detail.










Porsche cayman s design limited edition detail.










Volkswagen jetta GT limited edition Golf + magazine feature Zaino detail.










Range Rover sport pre-sale exterior detail.










Porsche carrera GTS cabriolet detail.










Lotus elise protection detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238145










Range Rover vogue enhancement detail.










Citroen DS3 new car protection detail.










Nissan skyline GTR detail.










BMW X5 enhancement detail.










BMW X6 pre-delivery detail.










Range Rover sport pre-sale detail.










Alfa Romeo Giulietta new car protection detail.










Audi TT pre-sale detail.










Mercedes SL detail.










Audi A4 avant S line protection detail.










BMW E90 tourer protection detail from France.










Mercedes E class tourer pre-sale detail.










Range Rover vogue enhancement detail.










Audi A4 S line black edition enhancement detail.










Maserati GT.










Jaguar S type tourer stage 3 valet.










Audi RS4 pre-delivery detail.










Ford mondeo titanium new car protection detail.










BMW M3 convertible Zaino detail.










BMW E90 3 series enhancement detail.










BMW E46 coupe enhancement detail.










Audi TTs & Audi S3.




























BMW E90 3 series coupe enhancement detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233252










Ferrari 599 GTB paint correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243226










Chrysler 300c tourer paint correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239525










2000 Vauxhall astra oxidised paint restoration.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240997



















BMW Z4 M roadster paint correction detail / soft top clean and protect.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238101










BMW Z4 alpina etching removal paint correction detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218290










Lamborghini gallardo protection detail.










Range Rover vogue new car protection detail.










Aston martin vantage s protection detai.










Range Rover sport enhancement detail.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201230










_Thanks for all the support and_* bring on 2012!!!:thumb:*​


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Some corkers there bud

Great post and heres to 2012


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Great posts and some great looking cars, lets see plenty more in 2012!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats alot of details there, have a great 2012 matey.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great 2011
some nice cars

:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunning :doublesho

Best wishes for 2012 :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Spot on Scott :thumb: Although no where near enough Range Rovers :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice thread mate....


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice dude,

All the best for 2012..........:thumb:





Russell.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

nice work, the X6 looks nice:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Concours CC said:


> Some corkers there bud
> 
> Great post and heres to 2012


:thumb:



Tom H said:


> Great posts and some great looking cars, lets see plenty more in 2012!


Cheers.



Trip tdi said:


> Thats alot of details there, have a great 2012 matey.


Cheers buddy. Not all of them unfortunately. Camera wasnt always with me so many slipped through the net completely.



Jakub555 said:


> Great 2011
> some nice cars
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks.



The_Bouncer said:


> Stunning :doublesho
> 
> Best wishes for 2012 :thumb:


Cheers big fella.:thumb:



888-Dave said:


> Spot on Scott :thumb: Although no where near enough Range Rovers :lol:


Few got away dude. You know I cant go a week without one:lol:



DMH-01 said:


> Some stunning work there mate :thumb:


Cheers.



Reflectology said:


> nice thread mate....


Ta Rusty.



Premtek Auto Detail said:


> Very nice dude,
> 
> All the best for 2012..........:thumb:
> 
> Russell.


Cheers mate.



markamo said:


> nice work, the X6 looks nice:thumb:


Cheers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What was your favorite and why, thanks for sharing your work looks fantastic


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

What an awesome summary Scott, thanks for sharing it with us.

Here's hoping we all have a good 2012

Chris


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> What was your favorite and why, thanks for sharing your work looks fantastic


Cheers. I try not to prioritise the jobs tbh but if I was to choose the most enjoyable yet challenging it would be the Chrysler 300c tourer.



Tiptronic said:


> What an awesome summary Scott, thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Here's hoping we all have a good 2012
> 
> Chris


:thumb: Cheers Chris.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great list of vehicles Scott and a nice write up,plenty of copy and pasting for the links!

Still think my favourite was the Alfa Spider.:thumb:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Some lovely vehicles there. And all beautifully finished....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Great list of vehicles Scott and a nice write up,plenty of copy and pasting for the links!
> 
> Still think my favourite was the Alfa Spider.:thumb:


It was a lovely machine. Cheers mucka.:thumb:



Alan H said:


> Some lovely vehicles there. And all beautifully finished....


Thanks very much.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice ,plenty of eye candy there:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some very nice motors there Scott..
Must admit, was expecting a thread/post full of Rangies ..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice ,plenty of eye candy there:thumb:


Cheers mate.



dooka said:


> Some very nice motors there Scott..
> Must admit, was expecting a thread/post full of Rangies ..


Not so many of them this year mate but did do at least a good 6 more without any pictures.:buffer:


----------

